# Couple track table surface opinions



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

Looking for opinions on finish of the surface of my 20x6 tko track table. I built using sanded plywood using modified version of what's on greg Braun site. I have many screws securing plywood to framing..all countersunk. Looking to make surface smooth and painted. Should I just fill the countersinks with putty seal the ply wood with something and paint? I dont want to see any wood grain...or should I cover it over with Masonite and paint ? Would paint stick to Masonite? Or third possibility use some type of "Astro turf felt grass" like I see on the purple mile ho track etc? 
This is a raceway primarily but would like a little scenic too..do the purist racers frown on scenery and elevation changes ? I would not make it overly decorated with buildings ...just some pits and grandstands that could be removed if needed. Also would like some type of simulated rocks/hills near the overpass and elevated area. How distracting would these features be?
I'm torn between scenery(a modern formula one track look comes to mind) and a pure track n table look. 
Will post a few pics but everything I have so far lower quality I phone pictures.
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Who are the folks who will be using this track? Scenery can add a lot of fun to a race, or it can be a distraction. Ultimately it's up to you, and your fellow racers. Overpasses do add to the challenge, but the main thing to consider is line of sight, especially if that overpass will obscure a curve or it's approach. I myself lean towards a full scenery scenario, but I'm not a racer. If kids will be running on this track at any point, I would make sure you see things from their perspective, as well as an adults. I made the same two mistakes planning my last big table. Things I could see fine, they could not, and the least accessible point on the table had a blind curve that my kid just loved to spin out in.


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

*Table*

Local tjet group, possible future Marc club races...mainly adults. Perspective and blind spots addressed ..Buildings would be removable very small not interfere with line of sight and easily removed if desired. Any hills etc would be on outer edges of track and not interfere. Just want a hint of realism.
Looking for success and ideas on the surface. Smooth painted, felt like covering etc. tried homesote in past has a rough texture...don't think it will be done with ground cover like a scale model railroad...just want base to be green.


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

*Consider Homosote*



sssscamaro said:


> Looking for opinions on finish of the surface of my 20x6 tko track table. I built using sanded plywood using modified version of what's on greg Braun site. I have many screws securing plywood to framing..all countersunk. Looking to make surface smooth and painted. Should I just fill the countersinks with putty seal the ply wood with something and paint? I dont want to see any wood grain...or should I cover it over with Masonite and paint ? Would paint stick to Masonite? Or third possibility use some type of "Astro turf felt grass" like I see on the purple mile ho track etc? ....


I really like using Homosote over plywood (per Greg Braun). I did not consider the texture very rough as you indicated, especially when primed and painted with gloss, oil based paint. As a matter of fact, the texture made for a realistic look to the surface yet still flat. I was a little hesitant at first but glad I did it. I used to use the Astro Turf, but the Homosote gives a flatter, truer surface, deadends sound, easily paintable (must prime first) and screws track in securely. This is just my opinion. Obviously, when you have a TKO track, you should consider your own best options. My track is 12 x 4. I purchased two 4 x 8 sheets of Homosote and cut one in half. I filled the joint with painters caulk. No issues, looks good.


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

The homasote I used was way back in the late 80s. Painted green primed too if i can recall looked ok but had a pebbled almost golf ball look to it. Is that typical still? I mayof seen some tracks with it recently and never known if its smoother than I recall.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Hills on the outer edges make for great launching ramps into walls / heads etc..
Make them removable too if you plan on club races,and have easily install-able catch fencing to replace the hills.
Landscaping of any kind that'll launch a car is usually not in your best interest if you plan on holding major sized club races:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

sssscamaro said:


> The homasote I used was way back in the late 80s. Painted green primed too if i can recall looked ok but had a pebbled almost golf ball look to it. Is that typical still? I mayof seen some tracks with it recently and never known if its smoother than I recall.


I never really thought of the surface as a golf ball look, but yes, it is a pebbled look. It is not a rough look because I used an oil based primer and two coats of oil based gloss green paint. That smoothed it out. I can't remember exactly, but I think one side of Homosote is less rough than the other. In any event, I like the natural look. Not too smooth and good for scenery set-up. I would definitely not use astro-turf again although I did for many years. Regarding masonite, just can see the case for this. Too smooth, difficult to paint and no sound deadening quality. You may want to revisit Greg Braun's website to see the look of his table construction with Homosote. You can judge for yourself. Just my 2 cents on the subject.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Unless you're going with full blown scenery, and it doesn't sound like you are, I'd save myself the step of using homasote or masonite, and just fill and paint the plywood.

Every additional step should have a reason, if you get my meaning. (Reasons like: you're looking for a certain look, you want to dampen sound, etc.) I've learned this through endless-and-useless farting around with this and that... just to have it look different, but pretty much as _good_ as it did in the first place. So I guess what I mean is ask yourself if you can justify taking the additional step. 

Homasote or indoor/outdoor carpet is great if you're worried about sound dampening. If sound isn't an issue for ya, then its just wasted time and money IMO. Find yourself a nice shade of green paint and go nuts. (Or if you're inclined, get funky and do another color....Steelix Raceway in another thread has an orange table and it looks pretty slick :thumbsup

One thing I can say for plain painted plywood...its easier to find little things on. Stuff like lost Xtraction front tires, springs etc. Start going with trees and bushes and astroturf-that-sorta-looks-like-grass, and those "little bits and bobs" get a lot harder to find.

Anyway, just a few thoughts. The beauty of having your track is that its your track, and you can do it however you like. (I spent weeks photoshopping and mounting authentic 70's period billboards to go all the way around my track....but that's just my thing.) Its your hobby and you can devote as much or as little time to it as you want. There's no real right answer.

Trev


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for input..is it possible to post a picture on here using iPad? I have some examples of what I meant by hills etc...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Paint the plywood. Add coats until you are satisfied you can't see the wood grain if that's a sticking point. I can recommend Dutch Boy from personal experience.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

For my temporary track I used some indoor/outdoot carpet. Was green of course but it had black weaved in also, gave a great looking color, IMO. Also deaded the sound. Not sure if it's still around, might be worth checking on if you wanted to go that route...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And orange cars look extra cool on it too, I might add!!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I finally started landscaping my track.My ttrack is a Brad Boman track.The area's that don't have mountains or grass wer skimcoated with wallboard compound and sanded.I then pained the area's flat black to look like asphalt.Next will be stripes for parking and pit locations


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

Why not just get the inlay from TKO. Looks great!

Jeff


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

You want to not see the grain & are looking for green?
Cover it with green pool table felt....works great.


----------

